# A problem with Hanging with Friends on ipad2



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to delete it and when I tried to redownload it from the apps store, all I could find was the free one. I paid for it, so I wouldn't get the ads. I d/l the free one hoping to just upgrade it, but it won't let me. Anybody else having a problem?
Thanks


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded the same version I use on my iPhone to my iPad2 and just hit the 2x button on the bottom right of the screen to make it fill my screen.  Graphics aren't quite as sharp, but it does work....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just installed the recent update....now HWF won't open at all, though it shows I have one game pending.


----------

